# Winners of the Calendar Voting!!



## roxy culver

So the votes are in and we have 11 winners. Anyone who's name doesn't appear here is going to be in the collage page, so there are 11 winners and one collage page to include everyone else. Thank you to everyone who participated!!

Meaggiedear
nkeith2
Solace
enigma731
clawnz
xoxsarahxox
Loopy Lou
JaimeS
LucyPie
Anthony
echolalia

Now if the everyone could please submit their name (however you want it to appear in the calendar) and the name of your bird(s) that would be awesome! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Loopy Lou

Yayyyy congrats everyone 

I'm not sure how i want my name to appear yet >.<


----------



## stevechurch2222

I would like to appear as Steve Church owner of Snickers.


----------



## JaimeS

Jaime Smith 
Zoey


----------



## enigma731

Uh oh, Jaime. What will the rest of your flock think of Miss Zoey now that she's famous?


----------



## JaimeS

They will be proud, but jealous lol!


----------



## bjknight93

Bailey's Kirk


----------



## Loopy Lou

Ok i'll be Amanda-Louise Finlay with Smokey please.


----------



## Renae

Renae Ann
Bio


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Sarah Nicholson and the picture was of Cupid.


----------



## meaggiedear

Meagan's Grey and Ama. 

Dunn is my last name if you want to add it so its more uniform.


----------



## MeanneyFids

do you need everyone's names for the collage, too?


if so, 

Casey Meanney with Dallas



if not, then i made myself look silly


----------



## bjknight93

I think I can put names on the collage.


----------



## MeanneyFids

well i figured since you added your names you were putting the names on the collage


----------



## moonchild

Garance Esteve, Moon.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Wow Garance, what a cool and unusual name!


----------



## sunnysmom

Congratulations everyone! And Garance is a really cool name.

Yes do you want last names or just first names? Or doesn't it matter?


----------



## meaggiedear

Maybe we should the poll the first and last name thing. I don't have a problem with using my last name but I like the idea of using just our first name like the birds.


----------



## bjknight93

I was just going to use first names. Considering how many pictures will be on the collage, using last names will take up a lot of space.


----------



## enigma731

I can't use my last name for professional/safety reasons. So I definitely appreciate at least having that as an option.


----------



## sunnysmom

Okay. I'm Michelle's Sunny.


----------



## bjknight93

Or of course, you can use your username if you like. That's an option. How about either first name or username and the bird(s)' name(s)? I have not counted the number of collage pictures we will have but I think it something like 15 different pictures so things may be a bit tight.


----------



## enigma731

sunnysmom said:


> Okay. I'm Michelle's Sunny.


 You are?! Get back in your cage!


----------



## sunnysmom

enigma731 said:


> You are?! Get back in your cage!


LOL! It wouldn't surprise me if someday he didn't figure out how to do this himself.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Ok i'll just be Louise Finlay's Smokey then 

I hardly ever use the first part of my name so just Louise will do.


----------



## moonchild

I don't care either way.  And thanks guys! My name is a constant annoyance because 99.9% of people get it wrong and I have to spell it out or write it down for them. But at least it's unique lol.


----------



## meaggiedear

echolalia said:


> I don't care either way.  And thanks guys! My name is a constant annoyance because 99.9% of people get it wrong and I have to spell it out or write it down for them. But at least it's unique lol.


my name is not unique but no one ever spells it right.


----------



## Clair

I'd like to use my daughter's name since she's the owner of the bird. So... Jenna's Grigio


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> I can't use my last name for professional/safety reasons. So I definitely appreciate at least having that as an option.


so, michelle. i was thinking that since i got the most votes- that i should get to pick my month and i want october....








jk!


----------



## enigma731

meaggiedear said:


> so, michelle. i was thinking that since i got the most votes- that i should get to pick my month and i want october....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk!


Sure, you can have it! I can see the perfect caption now. "Ama and Grey, owned by Meagan who likes to starve them and make them sit in the dark."

:innocent:


----------



## JaimeS

Meagan, my name is common but people always get it wrong. Even people who know me well. My mom wanted it to look like a girls name.


----------



## meaggiedear

enigma731 said:


> Sure, you can have it! I can see the perfect caption now. "Ama and Grey, owned by Meagan who likes to starve them and make them sit in the dark."
> 
> :innocent:


Only if yours reads: Roo, owned by Michelle who doesn't even know where daughter is at night (the food bowl at four am? What mom lets their kid snack at four am?) 



JaimeS said:


> Meagan, my name is common but people always get it wrong. Even people who know me well. My mom wanted it to look like a girls name.


Lol! Did your dad want to name Jaime or something?


----------



## bjknight93

Okay guys, just write your name here _*how you want it to appear*_ on the calendar. I think Roxy wants everyone to have free choice about the names' appearances.  sorry for the confusion.


----------



## JaimeS

I don't know who came up with the name, but my mom spelled it this way.


----------



## meaggiedear

bjknight93 said:


> Okay guys, just write your name here _*how you want it to appear*_ on the calendar. I think Roxy wants everyone to have free choice about the names' appearances.  sorry for the confusion.


There is no way for bailey to fit last names on the collage page is there? It will be very jumbled and un-uniform on that page if that's the case. I understand everyone getting what they want, but it can't look like crap either.


----------



## bjknight93

It's still up for discussion. But I think all the people who are getting their own page (listed in the first post) can have their names how they want them.

But then for the collage page (15 pictures) I think it would be best to only have first names. 

But list them how you want and I will adjust them to what we decide when the time comes.


----------



## SunnyandChickie

Kirsty's Sunny.


----------



## bjknight93

Does anyone else have a preference for how their name appears?

If not, then I think I will have to resort to using usernames for those people.


----------



## enigma731

I just want my first name to appear.


----------



## bjknight93

People who have not said so: 

-LucyPie
-nikol witch
-nkeith2
-tweety2012
-ZainShahid
-aliasalie
-budgieandtiel (I actually don't even have the bird name for this one either)
-clawnz
-CritterKeeper
-hysteriauk
-JessieBlanket


----------



## meaggiedear

bjknight93 said:


> People who have not said so:
> 
> -LucyPie
> -nikol witch
> -nkeith2
> -tweety2012
> -ZainShahid
> -aliasalie
> -budgieandtiel (I actually don't even have the bird name for this one either)
> -clawnz
> -CritterKeeper
> -hysteriauk
> -JessieBlanket


I PMed everyone. Sorry if someone already did this, but I thought it would be a good way to get some quick responses.


----------



## nikol witch

Hello, my name is long so i will use one of the 2 short names that everybdy calls.
Nikol or Leta

I choose Leta


----------



## bjknight93

Thank you Meagan. I was giving it a couple days before PMing everyone. You're a big help.


----------



## bjknight93

Roxy did you want a picture included?? You said you didn't enter because you didn't want to take away from the members winning their own page..but I'm assuming you wanted a picture included in the collage.


----------



## budgieandtiel

Sorry for the late response! I've been avoiding logging in here because I usually end up spending way more time than I should on the forums instead of doing homework.. 
Anyways, my bird is Shiraarat, and I'd like my name to be shown as budgieandtiel 
Thank you!
Two quick questions: 
How long will the calendars be available for?
And, if it isn't too much to ask, could I possibly get a private notification when the calendars are made available? Or if you already know the date, I'd like to know so I don't miss out on ordering.


----------



## meaggiedear

budgieandtiel said:


> Sorry for the late response! I've been avoiding logging in here because I usually end up spending way more time than I should on the forums instead of doing homework..
> Anyways, my bird is Shiraarat, and I'd like my name to be shown as budgieandtiel
> Thank you!
> Two quick questions:
> How long will the calendars be available for?
> And, if it isn't too much to ask, could I possibly get a private notification when the calendars are made available? Or if you already know the date, I'd like to know so I don't miss out on ordering.


I will let you know when they are available.


----------



## meaggiedear

Tweety2012 said: you can put constance ferrell with angel lorenzo and paisley


----------



## bjknight93

Thanks Meagan.


----------



## roxy culver

I wasn't going to include a picture lol.


----------



## LucyPie

Kristina's Lucy


----------



## aliasalie

Hey, sorry, just realised this was up!

My birds are Alex and Casper. As for my name, please just use my username =)


----------



## meaggiedear

Hysteriauk said "Christine's ( Hystuk ) zippy"


----------



## clawnz

That's an interesting one?
How would it look "Clive (clawnz)"
And thank you for asking.


----------



## bjknight93

meaggiedear said:


> Hysteriauk said "Christine's ( Hystuk ) zippy"


So did we want that to read "Christine Hystuk's Zippy" or "Christine's (Hystuk) Zippy"?


----------



## meaggiedear

When are we going to be able to buy the calendar?


----------



## bjknight93

Well the design I've completed, and we're deciding on a company to host it. We're hoping to use a company that members will pay directly to...so we don't handle anyone's money.


----------



## Loopy Lou

I'd been wondering how the calendar was getting on 

If you go with a company that we order direct from, i hope it delivers to UK. Can't wait to see what month Smokey is


----------



## bjknight93

For special orders (if the company doesn't ship to you), I may be able to order them to myself, charge users with paypal, and send them myself to users.


----------



## Annie

enigma731 said:


> You are?! Get back in your cage!


Oh yeah? Well I am Anna's Sunny and I'm telling you that I NEVER have to get back in my cage. You hear that? That's because my cage is NEVER closed! Yeah that's right, I always have free access to my and mommy's room. In fact, it is more MY room and I am just letting mommy stay with me so she can serve me when I need her to! 

We are only appearing on the collage page but please say Anna's Sunny because *I* said so!!!


----------



## bjknight93

Anna, or Sunny p), I am terribly sorry but for me to change your name from Annie to Anna on the collage page would take me a very very long time because of the way my editing program is set up. I would have to start from scratch and replace *everyone's* name on the collage page and redo the colors..etc. Since there are about 16 names on the collage, I do not think we have time to redo it. Sorry guys. 

I guess I should say that everything that has been designed is final at this point. I will keep everyone updated on when the Calendar becomes available for purchase.

Edit: to Anna, if I DO find a creative way to fix your name without changing everyone elses then I will surely do it; we want everyone to be satisfied with the Calendar, even on its first year.


----------



## Annie

bjknight93 said:


> Anna, or Sunny p), I am terribly sorry but for me to change your name from Annie to Anna on the collage page would take me a very very long time because of the way my editing program is set up. I would have to start from scratch and replace *everyone's* name on the collage page and redo the colors..etc. Since there are about 16 names on the collage, I do not think we have time to redo it. Sorry guys.
> 
> I guess I should say that everything that has been designed is final at this point. I will keep everyone updated on when the Calendar becomes available for purchase.
> 
> Edit: to Anna, if I DO find a creative way to fix your name without changing everyone elses then I will surely do it; we want everyone to be satisfied with the Calendar, even on its first year.


Well alright then, if that's the case then I will let it go just this once but I'm not always this accommodating so you're very lucky this time.
Sunny :innocent:

No problem Bailey, that is fine. 
Anna


----------



## bjknight93

So here's how we're going to do it. We couldn't find a host to do 12x12 calendars that would handle the money..etc. So I am having them printed locally and will create an Ebay listing for them. Payment will be through Paypal. I will handle the printing, shipping, and international customs paperwork when needed. 

I will have one printed first to make sure it all looks nice, and if it turns out well I will create the Ebay listing. *If Ebay does not work for you and you like to purchase a 2013 Talk Cockatiels Calendar please private message me; we can work something out. Payment will still be through Paypal, so you will have the Paypal protection even without Ebay protection.* Please note that both Ebay and Paypal memberships are free, so membership payments should not worry anyone.


----------



## Loopy Lou

Yayyyyy i can't wait 

Thanks for doing all this work on the calendar BJ


----------



## meaggiedear

Sweet! Thanks for the hardwork, Bailey.  Can't wait.


----------



## nkeith2

I am so very sorry, but I just saw this and was wondering if you still needed my name for the calendar?

If so, it is Nicki and Skylar is my bird's name <3. No worries if you can't fit me in either. I have been so busy and haven't had much internet time at all...


----------



## bjknight93

Hey guys I just wanted to let Anna and Nicki know that I was able to fix their names!


Also, you can preview the calendar by clicking here.


----------



## nkeith2

Yay thanks for that! I just saw it was all ready to order now, and will be buying it in a few days once Christmas is all over with


----------

